# Moving to a wineador. How many beads?



## drb124 (Nov 11, 2011)

Well I finally am moving to 2 wineadors from my 150qt cooler. I see that most people are using 1 1/2 to 2 lbs of HF beads in 28 bottle wineadors. This seems like a lot to me given that I have been pretty successful keeping my 150 qt cooler with just over a pound of beads. Regardless, if anyone with a wineador would give input on how many lbs of beads you are running I would appreciate it.


----------



## GeeRawkz (Sep 1, 2012)

You can go to the website cigararmony . com and on the bottom left hand side their is a RH Bead Calculator. According to the website, calculate the volume of the wineador by simply measuring L x W x H in inches and then refer to the chart below:

*Volume Measured in Inches:*

540 cubic inches = 1 ounce
1080 cubic inches = 2 ounces
1620 cubic inches =3 ounces
2160 cubic inches = 4 ounces
2700 cubic inches = 5 ounces
3240 cubic inches = 6 ounces
3780 cubic inches = 7 ounces
4320 cubic inches = 8 ounces
4860 cubic inches = 9 ounces
5400 cubic inches = 10 ounces
5940 cubic inches = 11 ounces
6480 cubic inches = 12 ounces
7020 cubic inches = 13 ounces
7560 cubic inches = 14 ounces
8100 cubic inches = 15 ounces
8640 cubic inches = 16 ounces

*Volume Measured in Centimeters:*

8850 cubic cm = 1 ounce
17700 cubic cm = 2 ounces
26550 cubic cm =3 ounces
35400 cubic cm = 4 ounces
44250 cubic cm = 5 ounces
53100 cubic cm = 6 ounces
61950 cubic cm = 7 ounces
70800 cubic cm = 8 ounces
79650 cubic cm = 9 ounces
88500 cubic cm = 10 ounces
97350 cubic cm = 11 ounces
106200 cubic cm = 12 ounces
115050 cubic cm = 13 ounces
123900 cubic cm = 14 ounces
132750 cubic cm = 15 ounces
141600 cubic cm = 16 ounces

_* When determining how many ounces you need, always round up.*_

_*Keep in mind this is just one reference site I came across when trying to regulate the RH in my new standing humidor so there could be other guides / rules of thumb, so just verify this info just in case! Good luck!*_


----------



## kevink (Sep 13, 2012)

1.5 pounds seem like they are working fine in mine (Heartfelt beads). Heartfelt has recommendations on their site.


----------



## drb124 (Nov 11, 2011)

Yeah, I will measure when I get mine in. I am just wondering if the cooling mechanism pulls any humidity. I have the newair 280e coming and I know thermoelectric is not supposed to pull much, but I wonder if that is a consideration at least in having enough beads to buffer if the cooling kicks on...


----------



## rstans (Aug 17, 2012)

Mine pulls a little humidity when it has to work hard to maintain internal temp at 65 when I don't use the A/C during the hottest part of the day. I monitored it yesterday and noticed the rh dropped down to 58 for about an hour while the cooler was running. Does not appear to be a problem when the room temp is not so hot and the cooler don't work hard. I experimented with 1 lb to 2 1/2 lbs of beads - I'm not sure extra beads will solve that problem; I already have about 1lb more in my 16 btl than I need.


----------



## GeeRawkz (Sep 1, 2012)

The sites say having more beads than recommended amount is always helpful so definitely can't hurt


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

A pound will work fine. I would run at least a pound and a half. Extra will help recovery time when opened.


----------



## drb124 (Nov 11, 2011)

yellowv said:


> A pound will work fine. I would run at least a pound and a half. Extra will help recovery time when opened.


Yeah, that is what I am thinking. Maybe a pound or 3/4 of a pound on the bottom and then the rest in tubes throughout....


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Half pound, well distributed.


----------



## drb124 (Nov 11, 2011)

Herf N Turf said:


> Half pound, well distributed.


Well then, I'll try that in the tubes and see how that works... Thanks


----------



## choinga (Aug 11, 2010)

I use a little over a pound but I keep just one tube of HF 60% at the bottom that I charge a little every few months and the rest I went to small HCL bags so I could stick them in drawers and on shelves all over. I think you'll find that there's not perfect placement...it all depends on your setup. I experimented with mine for a few months before settling on what I found worked. If you are going to use drawers or have a lot of boxes and of course lots of cigars...those will all help regulate the RH. But I agree, I go for a little more than I need to recharge quickly. I have a NewAir 28 and the only thing I hate aobut it is that when the power blinks it resets to 52 degrees...which in my house it could never get that low so it runs constantly and I definitely notice that my hygro's show it pulling humidity. I'm in Austin, TX - ambient room temp is 75 and I keep the unit on 62 and it holds 69 during the day and 67-68 at night with outside temps in the 90's. I like this unit because the fan always stays on which obviously aids in circulating air. I've got mine crammed pack and I don't see the need for any additional fans. I know some folks immediately go that route - but I think it's unneccesary for a box this size.

Good luck - post pics!


----------



## kevink (Sep 13, 2012)

choinga said:


> ... I have a NewAir 28 and the only thing I hate aobut it is that when the power blinks it resets to 52 degrees...


If you are worried about the power issue, you can use a UPS battery backup power supply for computers/network equipment...


----------



## choinga (Aug 11, 2010)

yeah, it's not a huge deal...I have my wife trained to remediate if it happens while I'm not at home. I'd never not notice it for longer than a day...and it won't hurt anything at that time period. The worst I've seen the RH dip to is 58%...and honestly, I don't think that's 'really' happening...with 4 drawers, a bunch of boxes and hundreds of cigars...there's no way that the overall RH could drop that much that fast in that short of time.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

drb124 said:


> Well then, I'll try that in the tubes and see how that works... Thanks


If you're going tubes, I'd recommend one medium per drawer.

Wineadors are nothing like wooden cabs, in that they are more or less sealed systems. Unless you're opening it a lot, you don't need nearly as much media as you would with wood.


----------

